# Quentin Tarantino's The Hateful Eight (January 8th 2016)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gnRbXn4-Yis[/YOUTUBE]


> _In THE HATEFUL EIGHT, set six or eight or twelve years after the Civil War, a stagecoach hurtles through the wintry Wyoming landscape. The passengers, bounty hunter John Ruth (Russell) and his fugitive Daisy Domergue (Leigh), race towards the town of Red Rock where Ruth, known in these parts as ?The Hangman,? will bring Domergue to justice. Along the road, they encounter two strangers: Major Marquis Warren (Jackson), a black former union soldier turned infamous bounty hunter, and Chris Mannix (Goggins), a southern renegade who claims to be the town?s new Sheriff. Losing their lead on the blizzard, Ruth, Domergue, Warren and Mannix seek refuge at Minnie?s Haberdashery, a stagecoach stopover on a mountain pass. When they arrive at Minnie?s, they are greeted not by the proprietor but by four unfamiliar faces. Bob (Bichir), who?s taking care of Minnie?s while she?s visiting her mother, is holed up with Oswaldo Mobray (Roth), the hangman of Red Rock, cow-puncher Joe Gage (Madsen), and Confederate General Sanford Smithers (Dern). As the storm overtakes the mountainside stopover, our eight travelers come to learn they may not make it to Red Rock after all?_



I didn't see a thread for this anywhere so I guess this one will be it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm sure there has to be a thread for this.  Anyway why did they push the date back?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2015)

It must be _very_ way behind then. I searched for almost 12 pages until I was in June of last year and there was no sight of it.

There is going to be a


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2015)

It looks entertaining.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I'm sure there has to be a thread for this.  Anyway why did they push the date back?



probably not to lose business to SW7


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks interesting


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 12, 2015)

Look cool.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank god Kurt Russell is back!


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2015)

love zany westerns



Rukia said:


> Thank god Kurt Russell is back!



tombstone


----------



## Atlas (Aug 13, 2015)

I can't wait.


----------



## Swift (Aug 13, 2015)

Watching this on opening day for sure


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OKWWqXWHc08[/YOUTUBE]

Seems that the movie had it's limited release


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 26, 2015)

I saw it...

it's his best movie in years tbh


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2015)

*Claims of ‘Hateful Eight’ Misogyny ‘Fishing for Stupidity,’ Harvey Weinstein Says*


> Ever since “The Hateful Eight” first unspooled at industry guild screenings last month, whispers of misogyny set the film up for a possible backlash. Throughout Quentin Tarantino’s Western, the dastardly Daisy Domergue (played by Jennifer Jason Leigh) finds herself on the receiving end of a lot of violence. And all of it — whether a gun-butt crack over the skull or a back elbow to the nose or a dousing of hot stew to the face — gets an audible reaction.
> 
> According to Tarantino, that’s by design. “When John Ruth [played by Kurt Russell] cracks her over the head that very first time, you feel this ripple going through the audience — because it almost does seem like one of the last taboos left,” the two-time Oscar winner told Variety in a recent interview. “You’re supposed to say, ‘Oh my God. John Ruth is a brutal bastard!’ That is what you’re supposed to say. I want your allegiances, to one degree or the other, to shift slightly as the movie goes on, and frankly, depending on where you’re coming from.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2015)

I got nothing from what I just read

Like, what  am I suppose to draw from it? Ofcourse the masses would react to the abuse the female lead would suffer. But it served a purpose to the narrative... 

So...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 26, 2015)

everybody's so goddamned sensitive now


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> everybody's so goddamned sensitive now



Fuck this generation


----------



## Kuya (Dec 26, 2015)

Tarantino is not PC bro.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 26, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> I saw it...
> 
> it's his best movie in years tbh



Absolutely. 

1 - Pulp Fiction

gap

2 - Reservoir Dogs
3 - The Hateful Eight

gap


The rest


It is a close call between RD and THE imo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2015)

Wroooooooooooooooooooong!!!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2015)

Jackie Brown
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Django Unchained
Kill Bill
Inglorious Basterds
The Hateful Eight

I haven't seen Grindhouse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2015)

Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Kill Bill
Jackie Brown
The Hateful Eight
Inglorious Bastards
Django Unchained
Grindhouse


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 1 - Pulp Fiction
> 
> ...



Rd is 1 in my book
Pulp and Django round out the top 3


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Jackie Brown
> Pulp Fiction
> Reservoir Dogs
> Django Unchained
> ...


Having now seen Grindhouse:

Jackie Brown
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Django Unchained
Kill Bill
Inglorious Basterds
Grindhouse (as a whole)
The Hateful Eight
Death Proof


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2015)

didn't expect you to like it that much


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

Planet Terror was just straight up a ton of fun. Death Proof would probably be much higher if the whole thing was like the second half with Rosario Dawson.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2015)

Eh...


Django was Inglorious Bastards with slavery

If it's going to be more of the same, I'll pass on this one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2015)

This is just eight people trapped in cabin together, fam.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2015)

Saw the movie today.  Excellent.  It was a lot like Reservoir Dogs actually.   Really hope this doesn't get too overshadowed by Star Wars because it's Tarantino's best film since Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm gonna have to drive out of my way to see this, aren't I ?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2015)

I hope to see it this weekend looks great


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2016)

Pulp Fiction 
Reservoir Dogs
Django Unchained 
Kill Bill Vol
Hateful 8
Death Proof
Inglorious Bastards
Grindhouse 

I'd honestly put it between Vol. 2 and Vol. 1 of Kill Bill, but I just put them together. I ranked these out of enjoyment. 

I've only never seen Jackie Brown, maybe I'll watch that tomorrow.

Anyway, about the Hateful 8, the story is pretty good. I liked all the acting. The shots were great. My only gripe is that I feel like it ran a little too long.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2016)

1) Pulp Fiction
2) Reservoir Dogs
3) Kill Bill (1)
4) Inglorious Basterds
5) Hateful 8
6) Django Unchained
7) Kill Bill (2)
8) Death Proof

With that said, 4-6 are so close together in quality that it's hard to place one above the other. But even "Death Proof" is alright.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 3, 2016)

so is this any good?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 5, 2016)

I thought it was great. I wish I had seen the longer cut. One of the things that showed attitude but didn't quite work was when QT's narration came in. It had swagger, but I wasn't sure how to take it.

Apparently the original cut has intermissions, and QT's narration is paced so it comes into play after the first intermission to tell the audience what happened while they were out. Which is more clever and interesting than what we're presented with in the theatrical cut, where his narration just struts in without preamble.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 5, 2016)

Bad news for UK fans who go to cineworld (e.g. unlimited card holders)...



I'd love to see this film in the 70 mm cut but I don't know if it'll be worth the journey and the hefty ticket cost


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2016)

I saw the roadshow 70mm without even realizing it.  I really needed that intermission too to use the restroom


----------



## Gin (Jan 9, 2016)

was disappointing

couldn't fault the performances, particularly russell and goggins

cinematography was beautiful

but the direction was extremely flawed, a lot of the scenes just didn't work, and had far too long a setup for an unsatisfying payoff

first half was legitimately enjoyable, second half little more than MUH GORE and a painfully overlong flashback scene that honestly brought nothing of value to the movie overall

imo his worst one yet (haven't watched grindhouse or death proof)

Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs

Basterds
Django
Kill Bill 1

Kill Bill 2
Hateful 8


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> *The Hateful Eight*
> 
> in the early parts of this movie, extending maybe as far as the first 45 minutes, i found myself thinking that this was maybe the first tarantino movie i'd seen which had ever bored me. it wasn't all boring - when kurt russell and samuel l jackson, or russell and walton goggins, or slj and goggins were talking, i was completely engrossed. but long takes of people struggling to put down posts in the snow, people trudging from place to place to remove their guns and their hats and whatever else in real time, and a lot of scene-setting, was all tough going.
> 
> ...



:byakuya


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2016)

The roadshow was a better overall experience.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 10, 2016)

Saw it tonight. Amazing.

Can someone who's seen the roadshow version describe what's in the additional 10 minutes of footage?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

An prelude (static screen playing music for like 8 mins), a 10 minute interlude (perfect time for a bathroom break tbh), and a Quentin Tarantino summary about what happened in Pt. 1 immediately after the interlude.

Not much really.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmm We got the intermission (15 minutes at the end of chapter 4) and QT summarising the story straight after, at the beginning of chapter 4 
*Spoiler*: __ 



domergue's got a secret




So looks like the only thing I missed was the prelude


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 1, 2016)

Awesome movie. It was a lot of fun to see these characters interact and listen to their dialog. The atmosphere was great and the movie was simply fun to watch.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2016)

I just want everyone to know that this movie is so boring that I found myself wishing I could drink the coffee


By the 3 whole pages worth of comments and the fact the thread was dead the whole month, I'm waging I'm not the only one with this feeling


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

Tarantino is such a douche.  Still crying about how Disney fucked him.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2016)

tbf that was a p douchey move on Disney's part


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2016)

Ennio Morricone won an Oscar for best score.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]g5wnW_H9hXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Saw it tonight. Amazing.
> 
> Can someone who's seen the roadshow version describe what's in the additional 10 minutes of footage?


You missed out if you missed the roadshow version.  That was a once in a lifetime theatre experience.  Better luck next time dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 29, 2016)

No chill


----------



## Mider T (Feb 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You missed out if you missed the roadshow version.  That was a once in a lifetime theatre experience.  Better luck next time dude.



Such unashamed lying


----------

